# user/group ordner wechseln



## ohio (27. August 2002)

guden,

folgendes ding: ich hab per root nen dir namens "webfiles" erstellt, dadurch ist jedoch der zugriff bis auf root in dem verzeichnis beschränkt. nun können andere ftp clients zwar per proftpd wunderbar ins verzeichnis rein, aber sie haben keinen zugriff in dem ordner, da wohl der user und groupname root ist und nicht webfiles, bzw "webmaster". wie kann ich bestehende ordner denn anderen groupen zuweisen? bei chmod oder mkdir hab ich nix gefunden und nen neuen useranlegen ist auch nicht das wahre. vielleicht weiß jemand rat.

gruss, ohio


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2002)

chgrp [OPTION]... --reference=RDATEI DATEI...

BESCHREIBUNG
       Ändern  der  Gruppen-Zugehörigkeit  für  jede  DATEI  nach
       GRUPPE.

       -c, --changes
              Wie --verbose, aber nur melden, wenn eine  Änderung
              durchgeführt wird.

       --dereference
              Verändern  der referenzierten Datei einer symbolis­
              chen Verknüpfung statt der Verknüpfung selbst.

       -h, --no-dereference
              Verändern der symbolischen Verknüpfung statt  einer
              referenzierten  Datei.  (Nur verfügbar auf Systemen
              mit dem »lchown« Systemaufruf.)

       -f, --silent, --quiet
              Unterdrücken der meisten Fehlermeldungen.

       --reference=RDATEI
              Verwendung von RDATEIs Gruppe anstatt eines GRUPPE-
              Wertes.

       -R, --recursive
              Rekursives Ändern der Dateien und Verzeichnisse.

       -v, --verbose
              Ausgabe einer Diagnose für jede verarbeitete Datei.

       --help Anzeigen einer kurzen Hilfe und beenden.

       --version
              Ausgabe der Versionsinformation und beenden.


----------



## ohio (27. August 2002)

wunderbar, dank dir!

chown erledigt das zuordnen übrigens auch


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2002)

chown ist für user
 chgrp ist für userrechte

die parameter ähneln sich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. August 2002)

Du kannst mit chown auch die Gruppe eines Verzeichnisses oder einer Datei ändern.
Das geht dann so: chown user.group directory

Soviel dazu 

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2002)

Jep das geht auch.

Da sieht mann wieder: 
Linux schafft wat


----------

